
Digg is dead: Twitter killed it and Google helped bury the corpse - chanux
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/gadgets/0,39029552,49303826,00.htm?s_cid=96
======
indiejade
_It's a closed shop. SEOmoz estimates that the top 100 Digg users are
responsible for more than half of the content that reaches the Digg front
page. Furthermore, there could be as few as 20 'superusers' who are
responsible for submitting 25 per cent of Digg's front-page stories. If you do
the maths, you'll realise that anyone could set up a company with that many
employees and have a far more interesting and diverse front page._

The title of the article is in definite candidacy for troll-bait, but the
above quote is quite interesting. I think the next successful social news
dispersion site will be one that figures out how to eliminate that "cliquish"
nature of such sites as digg, reddit, et. al. in order to really clear away
the fluff.

------
chanux
I disagree. Digg committed seppuku.

